# Fazioli story



## KenOC

A nice success story. "Today Mr Fazioli's factory-more accurately, a hall filled with craftsmen and their tools-runs at full capacity, turning out 140 grand pianos a year. Because they are made to order, customers have to wait between four and eight months for delivery of the instruments, for which they are prepared to pay as much as $200,000. So large is the demand that Mr Fazioli is increasing the size of the factory to make 160-170 pianos a year."

http://www.economist.com/news/books...pting-instruments-costing-200000-piano-nobile


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Well that is so much better than this. If I had disposable income I would most definitely commission a custom pipe organ for my house. Or, more specifically, I would commission the organ and then commission a house around it that was capable of taking advantage of the acoustics of it (so that you could hear it clearly anywhere inside). And then I would listen to Bach all day as performed by a master organist. I wonder what normal people fantasize about when they imagine themselves rich?


----------



## clockworkmurderer

The Fazioli website has some great material detailing their process. So cool!


----------



## seven four

I know I'd need a house first.




:lol:


----------



## Pugg

seven four said:


> I know I'd need a house first.
> 
> :lol:


Post of the month May :tiphat:


----------



## Aubade

mmmm...

For a number of reasons, I'm not going into, I toyed with the idea of replacing my Steinway 'D'.

I tried out the Fazioli 278 (its equivalent) and really didn't find the experience anything like as involving as a Hamburg model 'D'. My wife said that the sound from afar was certainly on a par, if not more complex than the Steinway, but then I don't really know as I wasn't playing with telescopic hands and fingers.

Without a doubt their furniture finish is head and shoulders above the Steinway, but that doesn't compensate for the comparative lack of involvement. (I tried 3 different Faziolis and they were all the same).

I also had a look at the equivalent Australian Stuart with its unusual bridge arrangement (now available on the Steingraeber Phoenix pianos with their carbon fibre soundboards). I couldn't live with the Stuart's unusable pedal and ridiculous music stand arrangements, thankfully not reproduced on the Steingraeber, and while these technological advances are fascinating, I'm not sufficiently convinced I'd want to shell out hard cash for them at the moment.

So I remain wedded to my Steinway, which seems to be getting better and better like a fine wine.

Aubade


----------



## Adele

Thanks for sharing this nice article! I've been a Fazioli admirer for a very long time. Now finally thinking of buying one. Specifically, Fazioli F228 which is a smaller version of F278. Tastes - or we can say "sounds" in this case  - differ. To me a Fazioli piano is a genuine "boutique" piano offering a premium blend of a luxury case and fascinating sound. They are limitless.


----------

